# damneck surf fishing



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Im sad to say I have never fished the damneck beaches. does the beach have sandfleas like the outerbanks? I usally use them for my sea mullet fishing. A friend described that once on base I could turn left, go straight or turn right for fishing locations, any preference? Last question, will I be able to pull my fishing cart to the beach or there only steps to access the beach. Thanks for any input. I am a govt employee so I can get on the base.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Yes there are sandfleas, go thru gate second right (at the yield sign) go straight pass the ball fields first big white building on the left there is a big parking lot pull in there park and beach access is right there near the port o john, no steps use your surf cart, lots of beach to pick from....geo


----------



## Gladiator91 (Jul 23, 2015)

FYI-there is a sign at the entrance to the beach that states "SWIMMING PROHIBITED". Not enforced. I have even called base security but they are lazy and do not care. Be prepared for folks SWIMMING over your lines on the weekend. Also, there is a 48 in min on swimmers with a limit of 2.


----------



## jryock (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I'm thinking about heading to Damneck this Friday instead of going to Ft Story.

Like most bases... there is usually a good, liability-based reason they don't want people in the water there.


----------



## Gladiator91 (Jul 23, 2015)

jryock said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm thinking about heading to Damneck this Friday instead of going to Ft Story.
> 
> Like most bases... there is usually a good, liability-based reason they don't want people in the water there.


Maybe I wasn't clear...there are tons of swimmers even on the beaches that swimming is not allowed. Weekday evenings are better, less fishermen and less swimmers.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

The "fishing beach" or what it used to be called, is now the anything goes beach, swimmers surfers boogie boarders etc are allowed in the water at their own risk for whatever reason, I fish damneck two or three times a week, on the weekends im on the beach around 5 or 530am not many people out there then, don't really get crowded until early afternoon but even then if your willing to walk you can find your own fishable spot.......geo


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

geo said:


> The "fishing beach" or what it used to be called, is now the anything goes beach, swimmers surfers boogie boarders etc are allowed in the water at their own risk for whatever reason, I fish damneck two or three times a week, on the weekends im on the beach around 5 or 530am not many people out there then, don't really get crowded until early afternoon but even then if your willing to walk you can find your own fishable spot.......geo


aside from the swimmers, hows the fishing? sea mullet biting? What works well there rod wise for reaching fish? 13 ft rod, 10 ft, 7 ft or all of the above. I will be out there soon enough I just dont want to carry too much or not enough. I really do appreciate the input your sharing. I usually run to the outer banks but if good fishing is in my own back yard thats where I need to go.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Heavers for the shark/drum/cobia etc fishfinder rigs, fresh bait spot heads/chunks, bunker heads chunks, 10ft or less for the small stuff, fleas and fishbites. Roundhead and spot have been pretty much non existent this year on damneck so far prob cause of all the sharks around what has been consistent is the bunker schools, make a snag rig or use a stingsilver and snag you some for bait. Last week it was nothing but baby sharks pretty annoying but better than catching skates I guess......geo


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I could care less about the sharks so I recon I will stay in somewhat close.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

beachcaster said:


> I could care less about the sharks so I recon I will stay in somewhat close.


Im not fishing for them either fishing for cobia this time of year but the sharks are so thick hard to avoid them, gets better in sep when the big drum show up......geo


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

geo said:


> Im not fishing for them either fishing for cobia this time of year but the sharks are so thick hard to avoid them, gets better in sep when the big drum show up......geo


finally got out to to fish today at damneck. Nice beach, in 2 hrs only managed 3 sea mullet, small. guy next to me had a nice one about 14 inches, cut bait heaved far resulted in shark. Sand fleas were hard to come by. Nice day tho.


----------

